# Buddy L 1959 Gmc Custom Electric Emergency Unit



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $199.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Feb-10-2008 18:00:00 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $225.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

